# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  αρσενικο ή θηλυκό

## nicktzad

σε μια φιλη μου κανενα δωρο αυτο το "πιτσιρικι" της φωτογραφιας....
ξερει κανεις σας αν ειναι αρσενικο η θυληκο???πως τα ξεχωριζουν τα ασπρα ζεμπρακια???

----------


## nicktzad

το πιτσιρικι

----------


## nicktzad

> το πιτσιρικι


ρε παιδια ανεβαζω την φωτο με το imageshack και δεν την εμφανιζει...η δεν την βλεπω εγω.τι γινετε???

----------


## vagelis76

το φόρουμ έχει δύο εργαλεία για να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες πολύ εύκολα. 
Πρωτ' απ' όλα για να απαντήσεις επιλέγεις *"Εξελιγμένη Επεξεργασία"*.

Στη σελίδα που βγαίνει, λίγο πιο χαμηλά, θα δεις *"Display the upload form from Photobucket"* και ακόμα λίγο πιο κάτω "Upload your images to Imageshack".

To *photobucket* και το *imageshack*, είναι 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν ιντερνετικά άλμπουμ φωτογραφιών.
*
Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες μέσω imageshack:*

Εφόσον δεν έχεις γραφτεί σε καμία απο αυτές τις δύο υπηρεσίες, πιο πρακτικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το *imageshack*.

- Πατάς το κουμπάκι "Αναζήτηση" που βρίσκεται κάτω  απο τη φράση "Upload your images to imageshack" και επιλέγεις απο τον  υπολογιστή σου τη φωτογραφία που θέλεις να ανεβάσεις.

- Αφού επιλέξεις τη φωτογραφία σου πατάς το κουμπάκι "host it".

- Θα σου ανοίξει ένα καινούριο tab με τη φωτογραφία  σου ανεβασμένη και κάτι κωδικούς απο κάτω. Απο αυτούς μαυρίζεις αυτόν  που λέγεται "Forum thumbnail". Μετά κάνεις επάνω του δεξί κλικ και  επιλέγεις "Αντιγραφή".

- Επιστρέφεις στο φόρουμ, πατάς επάνω στο πεδίο που γράφεις το μήνυμα δεξί κλικ, και επιλέγεις "Επικόλληση".



Αν έχεις λογαριασμούς σε κάποια απο αυτές τις υπηρεσίες τα πράγματα  είναι πιο απλά, γιατί μιά φωτογραφία που την έχεις ανεβάσει απο πριν  π.χ. στο photobucket, δεν χρειάζεται να την ξαναανεβάσεις.

*πως ανεβάζω φώτο ..???*


Ελπίζω να βοήθησα....

----------


## nicktzad

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## nicktzad

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


απ'ότι φαινεται βοηθησες και πολυ βαγγελη...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩ.....

----------


## Windsa

θηλυκό είναι...

Λίγο Offtopic...
...προχτές είδα στην Ομόνοια (Αθηνας) πουλάγανε ZebraFinches μετάλλαξη Piguin σε κανονική τιμή όπως κι τα αλλα. ... είναι από τα πιο όμορφα κατά τι γνώμη μου κι αρκετά σπανια στα μαγαζιά...

----------


## nicktzad

απο που το καταλαβες οτι ειναι θυληκο???πως τα αναγνωριζουμε τα ασπρα???

----------


## Windsa

Δεν είναι άσπρο, η μετάλλαξη της λέγεται Chestnut Flanked White (CFW) Zebra Finch... στα εντελώς άσπρα πουλια είναι πιο δύσκολος ο διαχωρισμός φίλου...
Αλλα κι πάλι το δικό σου έχει πορτοκαλι ράμφος...τα αρσενικά έχουν κόκκινο.

Chestnut Flanked White (CFW) Zebra Finch - http://www.efinch.com/species/cfwzeb.htm



White Zebra Finch - http://www.efinch.com/species/whitzeb.htm

----------


## nicktzad

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tonis!

ενας αλλος τροπος: αν κελαιδα (οχι απαραιτητα μελωδικα)=αρσενικο αν κανει απλες φωνολες = θηλικο!

----------

